

Leap Motion's Augmented-Reality Computing Looks Stupid Cool - Hansi
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/leap-motion-glimpse-at-the-augmented-reality-desktop-of-the-future

======
rabedik
Hi HN, I was one of the engineers who worked on this. It was just a hackathon
demo, but we're really excited about improving the way you interact with your
computer.

